

Many iPhone 5 components change but most suppliers remain the same - wslh
http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/Many-iPhone-5-Components-Change-But-Most-Suppliers-Remain-the-Same-Teardown-Reveals.aspx

======
wslh
Can you guess the name of this supplier?

On the 9/13 newsletter John Mauldin wrote: "... consider this technology
kingpin that is positioned to make a mountain of money as one of the key
suppliers for the new Apple iPad. It is currently a cheap $8 stock with a 4%
dividend and a 24-month price target of $25 that could triple your
investment."

If it helps this is the result of filtering (via Google Stock Screener)
companies whose stock prices are in the $ 7 - $ 9:

Aberdeen Asia-Pacific Income Fund, Inc. FAX

Air T, Inc. AIRT

AllianceBernstein Income Fund Inc. ACG

American Income Fund, Inc. MRF

American Software, Inc. AMSWA

Arkansas Best Corporation ABFS

ARMOUR Residential REIT, Inc. ARR

Astro-Med, Inc. ALOT

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (ADR) BBVA

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR) SAN

Belo Corp. BLC

BlackRock Income Trust BKT

BNC Bancorp BNCN

Brookline Bancorp, Inc. BRKL

Brooks Automation, Inc.(USA) BRKS

Capital Product Partners L.P. CPLP

CapitalSource, Inc. CSE

Cellcom Israel Ltd. CEL

Centerstate Banks of Florida, Inc. CSFL

ClickSoftware Technologies Ltd. CKSW

Coffee Holding Co., Inc. JVA

Consolidated Water Co. Ltd. CWCO

Cresud S.A.C.I.F. y A. (ADR) CRESY

EarthLink, Inc. ELNK

First Commonwealth Financial FCF

First Community Corporation FCCO

First M & F Corporation FMFC

First Niagara Financial Group Inc. FNFG

Franklin Universal Trust FT

Full Circle Capital Corp FULL

Gladstone Investment Corporation GAIN

Great Lakes Dredge & Dock Corporation GLDD

Grupo Casa Saba, S.A. (ADR) SAB

Grupo Radio Centro SAB de CV (ADR) RC

Hawthorn Bancshares, Inc. HWBK

Heska Corporation HSKA

HopFed Bancorp, Inc HFBC

Hot Topic, Inc. HOTT

Inland Real Estate Corporation IRC

Investors Real Estate Trust IRET

Kentucky First Federal Bancorp KFFB

KeyCorp KEY

Meadowbrook Insurance Group, Inc. MIG

Mechel OAO (ADR) MTL

Met-Pro Corporation MPR

MFA Financial, Inc. MFA

MFC Industrial Ltd MIL

MicroFinancial Incorporated MFI

New York Mortgage Trust, Inc. NYMT

Newcastle Investment Corp. NCT

NGP Capital Resources Company NGPC

Noranda Aluminum Holding Corporation NOR

OfficeMax Incorporated OMX

Pacific Continental Corporation PCBK

PDL BioPharma Inc. PDLI

Pengrowth Energy Corp (USA) PGH

PMC Commercial Trust PCC

Power REIT PW

Pulaski Financial Corp PULB

Regions Financial Corporation RF

Servotronics, Inc. SVT

Somerset Hills Bancorp SOMH

Southern National Banc. of Virginia, Inc SONA

Southwest Airlines Co. LUV

Southwest Georgia Financial Corp. SGB

Sterlite Industries India Limited (ADR) SLT

Stewart Enterprises, Inc. STEI

Sypris Solutions, Inc. SYPR

United Bancorp, Inc. UBCP

United Community Bancorp. UCBA

Value Line, Inc. VALU

Wayne Savings Bancshares, Inc WAYN

Westfield Financial, Inc. WFD

Whiting USA Trust I WHX

Wipro Limited (ADR) WIT

World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. WWE

WVS Financial Corp. WVFC

Xerox Corporation XRX

